# 1.6L head on a 1.7L Block?



## boomenstein (Nov 17, 2003)

Tried search but no luck, I was wondering if anybody has put a 1.6L head on a 1.7L block?
I think I may have screwed mine and have a 1.6L head kicking around...


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

1.6 and 1.7 heads are interchangeable afaik, as long as they both have the same style combustion chamber in the head.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Exact same head.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

early 1.6 engines had a Heron head, and it was flat, valves were at the deck surface, not recessed up into the head.

that head needs to be on the proper 1.6 to operate right..

the heads with recessed valves, they dont care what block they are on..


----------



## jb1991 (Feb 16, 2011)

how much u want for the head and dose it work


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Glegor said:


> early 1.6 engines had a Heron head,


Unless you are talking to someone who lives in say Europe or has purchased one of these heads for use in the US, it serves no purpose to discuss them. The heron head was used on early GTi engines in Europe and never in the US.


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

New question..1.7 hydro head to 1.6 block..one is listed on the tex I'm just making sure a 1.7 hydro head even exists and if will fit on my 1.6


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

first off, a hydro head wont directly fit on a mechanical block, but it will fit.. just takes some modifications..

and second off, they never made a 1.7 hydro head that i know of..

even the early 1.8's got solid lifters. and they quit making the 1.7 before hydro lifters came out.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

WaterWheels said:


> Unless you are talking to someone who lives in say Europe or has purchased one of these heads for use in the US, it serves no purpose to discuss them. The heron head was used on early GTi engines in Europe and never in the US.


oh, well i guess i should have jumped on that heron head i had a chance at getting.. i was a noob when i was offered it tho.. :banghead:

looked just like a diesel head on the deck, except it had a spark bolt instead of a pre-combustion chamber..


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Glegor said:


> first off, a hydro head wont directly fit on a mechanical block, but it will fit.. just takes some modifications..
> 
> and second off, they never made a 1.7 hydro head that i know of..
> 
> even the early 1.8's got solid lifters. and they quit making the 1.7 before hydro lifters came out.


I have to disagree with the hydro head not fitting on a solid lifter head's block. While the oil pump would be insufficient 1.8 heads are all interchangeable.

In a similar fashion all US 1.6 and 1.7 heads are interchangeable. 

You can swap a 1.8 head onto a 1.7/1.6 block but there is a good bit of work that goes into it.


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Glegor said:


> first off, a hydro head wont directly fit on a mechanical block, but it will fit.. just takes some modifications..
> 
> and second off, they never made a 1.7 hydro head that i know of..
> 
> even the early 1.8's got solid lifters. and they quit making the 1.7 before hydro lifters came out.


That is what i thought.. must be a typeoo


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> I have to disagree with the hydro head not fitting on a solid lifter head's block. While the oil pump would be insufficient 1.8 heads are all interchangeable.
> 
> In a similar fashion all US 1.6 and 1.7 heads are interchangeable.
> 
> You can swap a 1.8 head onto a 1.7/1.6 block but there is a good bit of work that goes into it.


sorry, i forgot that the JH style engines still had the front oil drain.

and yes, solid heads do fit on hydro blocks, and vice versa, but not without modifications..


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

Glegor said:


> sorry, i forgot that the JH style engines still had the front oil drain.
> 
> and yes, solid heads do fit on hydro blocks, and vice versa, but not without modifications..


A 1.8L solid lifter head fits on any 1.8L or 2.0L 8v block without any modifications required to either the block or the head. A 1.8L hydraulic lifter head fit a 1.8L block, the only modification required is an upgraded oil pump. 

Where things get more complicated is when you want to install an early style 1.6/1.7L head on to a 1.8 or 2.0L block or vise versa because of the difference in the oil drains between the head and block.


----------

